# Key Marine



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience dealing with Key Marine in West Pensacola, just above Perdido Key? If not, any suggestions on a good outfit in the same area (the Perdido Key area) that works on boats and motors? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Mickey and his crew will do you right. I had a 225 four stroke that had a overheat problem from the day I bought it. No one could fix it after 5 and a half years and countless tear downs. It was running out of warranty in a few months and that's when Mickey got a hold of it. Problem fixed.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Good to hear! Thanks for taking time to provide the feedback!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I never used Key Marine except to buy some trim tab parts. I did buy a house from the owner and lived next to him for a couple of years. He was straight up in that transaction and seemed to be a decent person to do business with.


----------

